# Pink spots on nose and lip.



## winzalot

Noticed about a month ago that our 18 month old female shepherd had a pink spot on her nose. At the time we thought it was just a scrape. Today I noticed she now has four pink spots, three on her lip and the one on her nose. Is this something I should be concerned about? I have of course googled it and am very worried.


----------



## Freestep

I would have the vet take a look. It could be she just scraped her snout digging, playing, or whatever--but after a month I would expect to see some hair regrowth, unless she is chronically rubbing the area on something.


----------



## Sunflowers

Could be canine herpes or puppy acne.


----------



## Courtney

Welcome to the board.

I don't like the look of those areas. Definitely take her to the vet to rule out autoimmune...lupus comes to mind & is seen in GSD. Of course could be something completely different. Keep us updated.


----------



## BowWowMeow

You should definitely check with a vet but it looks like pyoderma to me. For whatever reason, pyoderma is very common on gsd lips and sometimes noses.


----------



## winzalot

Thank you for all the reply's. We lost our first german shepherd Holly 18 months ago suddenly to Evan's Syndrome. We have three shepherds now. Kona is 2 1/2 yrs old. Kismet is 18 months old. (Kismet means fate in Arabic) She was born the day our beloved Holly passed. Our baby, Kahu, is 6 months old today. The thought of another autoimmune disease is heartbreaking to me. We have an appt. booked with our vet on Thursday morning. I will let you all know what we learn.


----------



## Courtney

I'm glad you have a appt scheduled. I always go to the worst case scenerio and am relieved when my vet says not the case. Reading more about what BowWowMeow posted about pyoderma it could be that, it does show up in some juveniles & goes away with treatment. With Lupus the lesions are usually white, this is different.

I am very sorry to hear about the passing of your Holly.

Would love to see pictures of your crew


----------



## winzalot

Here is the most recent picture of the three of them. Kona is on the left, Kismet on the right and little Kahu in the middle.


----------



## Courtney

OMG, all *gorgeous*!

Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## BowWowMeow

If it's pyoderma you can try extra virgin organic coconut oil. It works well for my dog. 

Other people use penaten cream for pyoderma: Penaten Penaten Baby Cream 1.7oz Cream at Smallflower.com: Body, Hands & Feet

I would start with the coconut oil since it's easy to find at a health food store or in the health food section of a grocery store.


----------



## winzalot

We had Kismet at the vet this morning. She had bloodwork done and is booked for a biopsy on Wednesday, July 18th. The vet suspects pemphigus or possibly lupus. Please keep her in your thoughts.


----------



## Courtney

Sending good thoughts your way for pretty Kismet.


----------



## kvastino

winzalot said:


> We had Kismet at the vet this morning. She had bloodwork done and is booked for a biopsy on Wednesday, July 18th. The vet suspects pemphigus or possibly lupus. Please keep her in your thoughts.


Hi Winzalot, My Bella has something similar but on her lips. I took her to the vet yesterday and they prescribed prednisone plus an antibiotic to reduce the chance of her catching an infection because the steroid suppresses her immune system. The vet also thinks it could be pemphigus or lupus. Can you tell me more about what your vet said and did they prescribe any medication for Kismet? What were the results from the blood-test? Since you took Kismet to the vet has the sores worsened? I have attached a pic of Bella's sores. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Is Kismet's biopsy still scheduled for tomorrow? How is Kismet doing? 

Sorry for all the questions. Sending prayers your way. 
Thank you for your time, Kim and Bella


----------



## GatorBytes

kvastino said:


> Hi Winzalot, My Bella has something similar but on her lips. I took her to the vet yesterday and they prescribed prednisone plus an antibiotic to reduce the chance of her catching an infection because the steroid suppresses her immune system. The vet also thinks it could be pemphigus or lupus. Can you tell me more about what your vet said and did they prescribe any medication for Kismet? What were the results from the blood-test? Since you took Kismet to the vet has the sores worsened? I have attached a pic of Bella's sores. I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Is Kismet's biopsy still scheduled for tomorrow? How is Kismet doing?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Sending prayers your way.
> Thank you for your time, Kim and Bella


My dog is currently going thru the same thing, haven't been to vet as I know steroids are choice to suppress an overactive immune system. I am currently looking into other root causes and nutritional suppport to moderate the immune system, strengthen the kidneys and DETOX the liver. The organs need support.

I have used in past and have just (re)started B vitamins. B-complex with a seperate additional B-12/folic acid suppliment (1000mcg. methylcobolmun and 400mcg. of folic acid). B-complex for _Niacinamide _as well the other B's as they work synergistically - need an anti-flush form of b-complex as niacin can cause itchy skin.

This is indicated with mouth sores and B-12 deficiency and is common in GSD's....aslo indicated is trouble in the kidneys filtering systems and toxins coming out in mouth area. 

Another note: to consider is GSD's sometimes lack enzyme "Intrinsic Factor" which no matter how much B-12 you pump in they cannot utilize it w/o. I haven't found in canada, but Metagenics and Wonderlabs carry and intrinsic B-12. Folic helps B-12 and visa versa. Excess Folic can mask B-12 deficiency. This could be an early warning sign of Pancreatitis and/or Kidney disease


----------



## kvastino

GatorBytes said:


> My dog is currently going thru the same thing, haven't been to vet as I know steroids are choice to suppress an overactive immune system. I am currently looking into other root causes and nutritional suppport to moderate the immune system, strengthen the kidneys and DETOX the liver. The organs need support.
> 
> I have used in past and have just (re)started B vitamins. B-complex with a seperate additional B-12/folic acid suppliment (1000mcg. methylcobolmun and 400mcg. of folic acid). B-complex for _Niacinamide _as well the other B's as they work synergistically - need an anti-flush form of b-complex as niacin can cause itchy skin.
> 
> This is indicated with mouth sores and B-12 deficiency and is common in GSD's....aslo indicated is trouble in the kidneys filtering systems and toxins coming out in mouth area.
> 
> Another note: to consider is GSD's sometimes lack enzyme "Intrinsic Factor" which no matter how much B-12 you pump in they cannot utilize it w/o. I haven't found in canada, but Metagenics and Wonderlabs carry and intrinsic B-12. Folic helps B-12 and visa versa. Excess Folic can mask B-12 deficiency. This could be an early warning sign of Pancreatitis and/or Kidney disease


How long was your shepherd been dealing with this and are the supplements helping? Do you have a pic of the sores? Thank you for the information. Interested in learning more.


----------



## mssandslinger

Zero had the same thing, Its from him sniffing or rubbing on something, Well thats what my dogs was he was sniffing at the door and in his kennel trying to get out


----------



## mssandslinger

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../182932-make-him-stop-hurtin-ghis-nose-2.html


it went away completly once i got his anxiety down and he would stop trying to rub on the door when i left the house


----------



## GatorBytes

kvastino said:


> How long was your shepherd been dealing with this and are the supplements helping? Do you have a pic of the sores? Thank you for the information. Interested in learning more.


Well he has had a myriod of different things happen, But I think this happened last year but in the fall. Red lips, some sores. I used witch hazel as an astringent and put Vit. E on sores. as well I used a combination tincture of Dandilion root and Milk thistle to aid in detoxing and repair of kidneys and liver. 

He started showing symptoms again in May/2012 and then was clamshelled by a cat (cut up pretty bad), the muzzle area went all red, some hair fall out, cuts all from the cat (I think)...then it all cleared up. Last week or so there is ahint of redness coming back, fur next to nose reddish (now dark gray), but lip in front swelling slightly and right side (left had previously, then scabbed over, shed dead skin and healed nicely - I used witch hazel as astringent, and coconut oil - antibacterial). Also looks a bit red on iside of nostral (part that curls)...he seemed very sickly for 5 days (could be the heat), but great appetite. Lethargc and distant.

He has ongoing/recurring digestive problems leading to malabsorption problems which are linked to B vitamin deficiency...I just re-started the B's with added B-12 based on what I have read in past and what is suspected of what he may be predisposed to being a GSD (EPI,and/or pancreatitis).

So I will keep you posted! Too soon to tell. But prior when I gave a b-complex he didn't have this problem. There is a corrolation too with lupus/other and the thyroid, so I have put him back on Kelp. A sign he was deficient in iodine was blackening of the skin in groin, this returned, the sore lips came out and he got lethargic. Has been back on Kelp 2 weeks, B's 1 week and is now jamming me in the butt for attention!....Fingers crossed.
I have no Dandilion/Milk thistle right now, but that is next when I have the dough.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am going to post in this thread - kvstano - let me know if you see it. 

I think the biopsy is a good idea. I hope I saved my pictures in the right section of my photobucket account!

In another thread I saw someone say that a yeast type thing went away on 1 day of probiotic, which...I can't remember what thread so just going to say that is not possible, I do not believe. 

What I want to be careful with is to have a proper diagnosis, generally through biopsy so I am not stimulating an overreactive immune system (I have one of those myself) or suppressing an underreactive one. I do not like to add anything until I know. Then I only add one thing at a time if I add anything at all. I want their body to have time to adjust and learn and do the work. 

Here is my Rocco's mouth last summer - freaked me out, hair loss, sores, etc.:


















(hehee)









We started with an abx for this because there was definite pyoderma involvement. The plan was to biopsy if it did not resolve. It did clear up, and quickly, on an antibiotic only, with a probiotic given midday between doses. And we did this with me just bringing in the pictures when I was at the vet for another reason! YAY! I saw improvement I would say - again - antibiotic only, no steroid - in 2-3 days. 

I am going to see if I can find Bella's alien, which may be interesting to the OP. Here you go!


















Isn't that gross with the little Spaghettio in it? It KIND of looks like your dog's? It was biopsied, sent to Cornell, came back as a furuncolosis. She also has the perianal ones as well - so not sure how that works, but it is not a great thing, however, KW, hers does not persist, flare, overtake her like it does some dogs. The mouth alien comes and goes.


----------



## GatorBytes

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I am going to post in this thread - kvstano - let me know if you see it.
> 
> I think the biopsy is a good idea. I hope I saved my pictures in the right section of my photobucket account!
> 
> In another thread I saw someone say that a yeast type thing went away on 1 day of probiotic, which...I can't remember what thread so just going to say that is not possible, I do not believe.
> 
> What I want to be careful with is to have a proper diagnosis, generally through biopsy so I am not stimulating an overreactive immune system (I have one of those myself) or suppressing an underreactive one. I do not like to add anything until I know. Then I only add one thing at a time if I add anything at all. I want their body to have time to adjust and learn and do the work.
> 
> Here is my Rocco's mouth last summer - freaked me out, hair loss, sores, etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hehee)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started with an abx for this because there was definite pyoderma involvement. The plan was to biopsy if it did not resolve. It did clear up, and quickly, on an antibiotic only, with a probiotic given midday between doses. And we did this with me just bringing in the pictures when I was at the vet for another reason! YAY! I saw improvement I would say - again - antibiotic only, no steroid - in 2-3 days.
> 
> I am going to see if I can find Bella's alien, which may be interesting to the OP. Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that gross with the little Spaghettio in it? It KIND of looks like your dog's? It was biopsied, sent to Cornell, came back as a furuncolosis. She also has the perianal ones as well - so not sure how that works, but it is not a great thing, however, KW, hers does not persist, flare, overtake her like it does some dogs. The mouth alien comes and goes.


Good job, help the body help heal itself....
The top photo looks closest to my dogs muzzle now (although clearing up), and the ulcers....that happened a year ago...that when I used Vit. E. capsule...Seems to wax and wane...
nose goes dry in corners too.

I use a probiotic too but haden't been diligent. I included daily as well as other stuff I mentioned below...
And you are correct...one thing at a time, I wait a week to a bit before incorprating another. But it's all nutritional, and nutrition is the key factor in fighting disease


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I don't know if your dog is on an antibiotic, but that did the trick - I had gone off in my mind that it was autoimmune and oh no, but just to clear up the part that was infection did that and it was gone. Hair back. Whew.


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi Winzalot....What happened with the tests

Ya gotta fill us in

What did the dock say, is the prognosis definative or a guess (based on symptoms), is it bacterial or autoimmune? or do you require elimination testing?

Details Details please


----------



## halo4me

oh my GSD has same problem recently...








it was once bleeding, I gonna take him to see vet next Thursday. but New Zealand 's Vet somehow are hopeless...


----------



## halo4me

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I don't know if your dog is on an antibiotic, but that did the trick - I had gone off in my mind that it was autoimmune and oh no, but just to clear up the part that was infection did that and it was gone. Hair back. Whew.


that sounds good. my dog's nose seems quite itchy. he always scratching on something. I try to calm him down when I am home, but every time when I come back, I found worse redness nose he has... I knew he scratched again...


----------



## kacies

I am beginning to panic because my little baby, who is just one year old and already riddled with health issues, has developed these same pink spots. Could you tell me what happened with this? I sure hope your little darling Kismet is doing well. Thanks!


----------



## Lwilley

My dog had this also. My vet said it was an allergic reaction to something in the environment It has been a very wet summer for us and the vet thinks there is a fungus in the yard. We have been on antibiotics as well as I am rubbing a mixture of organic apple cider and water on her nose and chin. I learned from this website the apple cider is anti-fungal, and anti inflammatory. It has made a big difference! You may try some Benadryl to help control the itchiness . Also spray the feet with the apple cider when they come in from the yard


----------



## SavKraa

*Redness on puppy's nose and lip*

I know it has been awhile since anyone posted on here, but I have a 7 month old puppy that isn't a German Shepherd but is an Australian Kelpie mix (with possible shepherd) and has redness on her snout that appeared while I was at work on Wednesday. It looks exactly like a lot of the pictures on here!

She has a red raw spot on top of her nose that appeared on Sunday that the vet said it was just a scrape - probably from her rubbing her nose around her crate. The redness on her upperlip/front of snout appeared a few days later (Wednesday) so that is when I actually took her to the vet. The vet said it was all just scrapes and could be from her being anxious while I'm not there... 

I've had her for 3 months and she has never seemed to be anxious when I leave her along for a few hours while I go to work, so I'm not really sure why it would happen suddenly? The weather has recently changed a lot and it has gotten a lot warmer so I'm not sure if that could have anything to do with it? Or seasonal allergies? I was thinking that she could have allergies that are causing her to rub her snout on things a lot? I just never see her really touching her nose so I don't know what she does when I'm at work....

The vet gave me some antibacterial ointment and told me to put it on the redness twice a day for 7 days. Today is day 2.5 technically and the top scrape seems to be scabbing over a bit which is good, but the redness on the front of her mouth seems to just be spreading and now there are new small spots on the side of her nostrils. 

I'm super worried that it is something more serious and that the ointment is only fixing the less serious problem and the rash/redness is not being addressed. I'm going to try putting some apple cider vinegar on it like was mentioned in this thread to see if that helps. 

Did anyone figure out exactly what the redness was and how to make it go away? It doesn't seem to be bothering her. The only thing that has changed in terms of her behavior is that she has been whining a lot more recently for seemingly no reason...

I'm 22 and live alone and this is my first dog so I'm just really worried!!! I'm getting married in a few months and am scared that this is going to be a long-term serious thing 

Thank you for your help in advance!!!


----------



## Aritina Agalopol

winzalot said:


> Noticed about a month ago that our 18 month old female shepherd had a pink spot on her nose. At the time we thought it was just a scrape. Today I noticed she now has four pink spots, three on her lip and the one on her nose. Is this something I should be concerned about? I have of course googled it and am very worried.


I know this is a really old post but if you’re still here, I would love to know what happened to Kismet.❤My GS/blue heeler has a similar spot on her lower lip fold and a slight one on her muzzle and I’m freaking out. We have a vet appt on Thursday morning (just like you, so many years ago😊), but I’m obsessing big time and reading everything and anything on the net I can get my hands on! I lost a dog to health issues when she was 10 after surgeries, chemo, and I swear to god if it happens again, I don’t know what I’m gonna do...😖😩😩😩😩I love my little Cleo bug!❤❤❤


----------



## Aritina Agalopol

SavKraa said:


> *Redness on puppy's nose and lip*
> 
> I know it has been awhile since anyone posted on here, but I have a 7 month old puppy that isn't a German Shepherd but is an Australian Kelpie mix (with possible shepherd) and has redness on her snout that appeared while I was at work on Wednesday. It looks exactly like a lot of the pictures on here!
> 
> She has a red raw spot on top of her nose that appeared on Sunday that the vet said it was just a scrape - probably from her rubbing her nose around her crate. The redness on her upperlip/front of snout appeared a few days later (Wednesday) so that is when I actually took her to the vet. The vet said it was all just scrapes and could be from her being anxious while I'm not there...
> 
> I've had her for 3 months and she has never seemed to be anxious when I leave her along for a few hours while I go to work, so I'm not really sure why it would happen suddenly? The weather has recently changed a lot and it has gotten a lot warmer so I'm not sure if that could have anything to do with it? Or seasonal allergies? I was thinking that she could have allergies that are causing her to rub her snout on things a lot? I just never see her really touching her nose so I don't know what she does when I'm at work....
> 
> The vet gave me some antibacterial ointment and told me to put it on the redness twice a day for 7 days. Today is day 2.5 technically and the top scrape seems to be scabbing over a bit which is good, but the redness on the front of her mouth seems to just be spreading and now there are new small spots on the side of her nostrils.
> 
> I'm super worried that it is something more serious and that the ointment is only fixing the less serious problem and the rash/redness is not being addressed. I'm going to try putting some apple cider vinegar on it like was mentioned in this thread to see if that helps.
> 
> Did anyone figure out exactly what the redness was and how to make it go away? It doesn't seem to be bothering her. The only thing that has changed in terms of her behavior is that she has been whining a lot more recently for seemingly no reason...
> 
> I'm 22 and live alone and this is my first dog so I'm just really worried!!! I'm getting married in a few months and am scared that this is going to be a long-term serious thing
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!!!


Same issue w my GS/blue heeler mix. Seems like our pups are similar mixes. Could you would you please give me a call? {phone number removed} 🙏🙏or let me know what happened w your pup! I realize it’s been 3 years but.... hopefully you’re still around this site.🤞🤞


----------

